# My cat won't eat canned food!



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been reading on this site about the benefits of an all wet food diet. I had known it was beneficial, but I will be honest, a dry diet is _so_ much more convenient for me, since I typically feed them 2-3 times a day, and am always in a hurry in the morning. But I am more than willing to inconvenience myself for the sake of my cats.

My three senior kitties all like wet food, but Meeko, my five-and-a-half year old princess turns her nose up at it. It is so bizarre!

It took me four or five brands of food to finally find one she would eat. It took me four YEARS to find a treat she would eat!!

So, _why_ do you think my Meeko won't touch what is apparently "the good stuff"?


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

What kind of wet food brand's have you tried? have you tried only pate style or only gravy style? Cat's can be rather finicky, so try different styles of canned food, and different grain free brand's


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She won't try the 'good' stuff because they don't add the flavorings and the lots of other garbage that the 'lesser' foods add. That's why we call that stuff, kitty crack.

Kids would rather eat only candy, soda and ice cream because it tastes better than vegetables but.... they shouldn't live on that stuff. :wink


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

Instincts, duck, Rabbit and chicken are a hit with my crew.


Cats in the kitchen pouches are another hit mine love the duck and chicken.


Before grain is kinda so so


Addictions I have yet to try. By nature I have yet to try.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

MowMow said:


> She won't try the 'good' stuff because they don't add the flavorings and the lots of other garbage that the 'lesser' foods add. That's why we call that stuff, kitty crack.
> 
> Kids would rather eat only candy, soda and ice cream because it tastes better than vegetables but.... they shouldn't live on that stuff. :wink


LOL I really like this answer. I'm always telling my cat that he's as picky as my kids.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

just keep trying the best thing to do is weed out all dry and just wait... and use the brands I subjested, hunger will win over in the long run. 


Thats what I did with Bindi and he's eating better then he's ever had in his life.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's what i've read about dry food for cat's, it's basically like crack to them. Luckily, i did research early in Rocky's life, and he's been on wet food since he was a young baby  I would presume it's just going to have to be trial and error mostly, until you find something that your cat enjoys. You can also try sprinkling bonito flakes on top of the wet food, bonito flakes really help stimulate your cat's appetite and would possibly get her to eat the wet food


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

MowMow said:


> She won't try the 'good' stuff because they don't add the flavorings and the lots of other garbage that the 'lesser' foods add. That's why we call that stuff, kitty crack.


Duly noted-- but I don't think I feed my cats kitty crack! They are eating a 50:50 mix of Blue Buffalo and Simply Nourish dry. (Simply Nourish is a new PetSmart brand of cat food that is comparable to Blue. I work at PetSmart and I received a free 3.5lb bag, and they really liked it, even finicky Meeko).




Rocky_Raccoon said:


> What kind of wet food brand's have you tried? have you tried only pate style or only gravy style? Cat's can be rather finicky, so try different styles of canned food, and different grain free brand's


I've tried a bunch of styles: pate, slices, flaked, shreds, chunky. My three seniors did not like the slices or the chunks. They also do not like any fish-flavors.

I have to admit, I have not tried _all_ of the holistic wet foods, but I've tried at least 5. I guess after that, I gave up on even offering it to her, lol.


My spouse works at an aquarium fish specialty store, and the owner sells Evo food there. I was thinking about switching to that, but they did not offer a dry food that I thought the cats would like. He gets a 50% discount, so I might as well try...


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

Orijen is a really good dry if you have to feed dry chuck n dons pet food outlet carries it.


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

CatsPride said:


> Orijen is a really good dry if you have to feed dry chuck n dons pet food outlet carries it.



There aren't any "Chuck n' Don's" in my area, and I have never seen Orijen brand in any pet store around here!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Kids would rather eat only candy, soda and ice cream because it tastes better than vegetables but.... they shouldn't live on that stuff. :wink


Eric's favorite food was salad when he was little. What a weirdo.

CatsPride, Chuck and Don's is a MN chain with only one location out of state.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you read any of these articles:

http://catinfo.org/docs/Tips%20for%2...%201-14-11.pdf 
Practical Guide
http://feline-nutrition.org/answers/...inicky-kitties
http://feline-nutrition.org/nutritio...-to-a-raw-diet

They have a lot of tricks and idea's on how to get finicky cats to switch over to canned







Most are from sites that promote raw feeding, but the same things work well to switch from dry to canned!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I spent 3 months getting Evie to eat wet food... Then she developed chronic diarrhoea. She stopped eating wet, I was rather irritated. Through several vet visits and an elimination diet we've worked out that she is intolerant to a protein in chicken (and possibly in lamb, we're discovering). To get her back on suitable wet food, I had to spend a fortnight sprinkling fish food on top of it. I also tried freeze dried fish, which worked too. I believe tuna juice or sprinkled ground biscuits do too. I know what you're going through though, but keep at it- Evie is on all wet now.

Orijen is a great dry food. I ordered my online, infact I have an unopened 2.5kg bag in the cupboard (seeing as it's chicken I can't feed it to Evie, and if I gave it to Mitzi, Evie would still eat it as she's a kitty hoover).


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

This thread is totally relevant to my picky eater! I just ordered a bag of bonito flakes.


----------

